# Conventional Tagging Program



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Since satellite tagging is expensive and a little complicated for the average angler, I've been working with the University of Miami to get a custom tarpon streamer tag program up, but at this stage, we need everybody's help. The goal here is to get 2k tags place in tarpon in 2015. While ambitious, it is doable. We've launched a website www.tarpontags.com with a reporting portal and am trying to get funding pulled together through Kickstarter.

For more information check out our Project Tarpon Conventional Tag Page (click here)

Thanks and hopefully this is something everybody can get behind and participate.

PS - this is not some money making gig either.... the costs built into the initial fundraising pays for the tags, the promotional materials and an inventory of tags for future use. It is taking some time, money and effort from me personally that likely will never be reimbursed.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Quick update. Private funding for the project was falling short. Looks like we are, however, going to be landing one or more corporate sponsors to back the project over the next few years.

Consequently, if you are interested and want to get on the list for a tag stick and some tags, please email me at [email protected] and we'll try and get you on the list. Be sure and let us know how many tags you'll need. Be conservative on your request at the beginning please, we can always send you more.

Thanks.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Will these fit in normal tagging sticks? I would like to have a few on the boat. We jump more than a few a year.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

texasislandboy said:


> Will these fit in normal tagging sticks? I would like to have a few on the boat. We jump more than a few a year.


Depends on what your "normal" tagging stick looks like?

It needs a slot in the tip for the dart. If not, we can always get you one. Just email me at [email protected] and we'll get you on the list.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Cool deal! Thanks. I also have s good buddy and another great guide down here that would like to have some for sure.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

those are the same tags that we just sponsored for Sharkathon and Texas Shark Rodeo.....bought 5,000 of them.....they come from Australia....

looks like you have some spare space on there for a sponsor, hope you didn't get a big batch.....you're able to get around 65-67 characters (including spaces, periods, dashes, etc) on each "side" of those tags....leaves plenty of room for contact info and sponsors....PM me and I may be able to help find sponsors....send me some info on the program....

that and I'd like to have 2-3 for myself, and a couple other folks that land tarpon every year at Mansfield jetties....
snookered


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Does anyone go through UTMSI? For the last two years I've been sending them data and they're doing some really cool research.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

POCsaltdog said:


> Does anyone go through UTMSI? For the last two years I've been sending them data and they're doing some really cool research.


Yes, the guys at UTMSI are doing some great work with tarpon. I've been sending them scales for a few years. Are you sending them scales or are they looking for some other kind of information?


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

marc said:


> Yes, the guys at UTMSI are doing some great work with tarpon. I've been sending them scales for a few years. Are you sending them scales or are they looking for some other kind of information?


I've been sending scales for many years and dna samples for the last two years. They're more focused on the dna data right now.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Cool, im really excited about the conventional tagging effort. Hopefully this gets off the ground somehow. It sounds like no one else is sponsoring a program like this. Thanks Project Tarpon 

Pocsaltdog, how would I go about sending DNA to UTMSI and who would I send it to? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

marc said:


> Cool, im really excited about the conventional tagging effort. Hopefully this gets off the ground somehow. It sounds like no one else is sponsoring a program like this. Thanks Project Tarpon
> 
> Pocsaltdog, how would I go about sending DNA to UTMSI and who would I send it to?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Marc, I replied to your PM.


----------

